
I put my family business on Facebook. Here’s what happened. - nreece
http://www.thejournal.ie/readme/column-i-put-my-family-business-on-facebook-here%e2%80%99s-what-happened/
======
jaysonelliot
I can certainly understand the author's frustration with Facebook advertising,
and for what he's selling, it does make more sense to use Google than Facebook
or Twitter.

I don't think that's an indictment of the site, though.

Facebook and Twitter are mediums for sharing and discussion. Traditional
commerce feels a bit off, at best. If you want to use them to promote a
business, you have to be participating in them on the same level.

I've used Facebook ads to promote a magazine and a podcast. In both cases, I
saw much higher returns than with Google. I was asking people to come to the
Facebook pages for the magazine and the podcast, and each page had a healthy
amount of discussion and community because there was content for people to
coalesce around. In our case, the ads did act as a primer for a more viral
expansion, because there was something people could do and share on our pages.

I don't think Facebook is ever likely to become a good place for a 150-year-
old B-to-B packaging service to do business. That shouldn't spell doom for the
packaging service or for Facebook.

~~~
vijayr
I suppose, like everything in life, there is no "one size fits all" solution
to advertising. Just because FB works for someone, it doesn't mean it'll work
for everyone else (same for Google, Twitter etc) and vice versa.

I wish there was a site, that had a list of online advertising success
stories, and what strategies worked in each case. So if I am a 150 year old
packaging business, I can simply look up businesses similar to mine, and see
what kind of advertising worked for them. Of course, there is still no
guarantee that it will work for me, but chances are a bit higher than blindly
going to FB.

~~~
tlianza
This would be great but is, unfortunately, naive. These are exactly the kind
of learnings that businesses benefit from by keeping private.

Sharing these tips with your competitors, especially in a scenario like this
where you'd literally drive up the prices of your own ads, doesn't make much
sense.

------
citricsquid
> everything I read about maximising your web presence and impact told me that
> SMEs must integrate and embrace social media, especially Facebook

This is where he went wrong; signing up to Facebook because a book said a
business needs a Facebook page to be successful online is the wrong approach.
If you can't explain _why_ you're making a Facebook page it probably isn't
going to work, even if you have no knowledge of Facebook as a platform you
should still have knowledge of human behaviour.

We're not a traditional business (we're an internet forum) and we have close
to 100,000 likes at the moment, the value of having likes is seriously
overstated, we get maybe ~300 click through's when we post an article and
engagement is dropping more and more, in fact the same can be said of Twitter,
we have ~6000 followers and get similar click through rates when we post
something. They're not _bad_ to have (Facebook page, Twitter account) but they
aren't worth the time investment in most cases.

It seems now that liking a page on Facebook or following a twitter account are
hollow gestures that don't really carry any weight in the future.

~~~
jiggy2011
Exactly, case in point:

My local sandwich deli has now decided to go all "social media". They have a
big sign on the counter saying "please like us on facebook" and when you buy a
sandwich the staff ask you if you are on facebook.

Something about the whole approach just feels wrong in a way I can't quite put
my finger on. It just feels like them asking me to do what is basically a
meaningless mechanical chore.

I've been wracking my brains to think of how I would try and exploit social
networking if I was running that business but so far I have come up empty.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Auto generate a coupon / QR code for everyone who likes you Then if any of
their friends uses that coupon code (by flashing their iPhone at the till)
then that original person gets ten points on their loyalty card

I think frankly that a social graph is best employed using graphing friendly
rewards - mostly that is the social dopamine thing in our brains, but
affiliates also work

In fact - is this being done?

~~~
hsshah
Indeed. Check out: <http://www.urbanpiper.com/fe/business/>

Disclaimer: I am the cofounder of this company.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Looks great - good luck

------
macspoofing
>Once my helpers stopped liking, I had expected the viral phenomenon of
Facebook to generate more and more likes as the contagion of their likes
spread to their friends and colleagues via their own Facebook pages.

You expected your page to go "viral". Your page for packaging products ... to
go viral? The people who care about your packaging products are far between on
Facebook. The people who care about packaging products will go into google and
type "packaging products", or come from your existing referral base, or from
leads generated by your sales department. It isn't critical for every business
to have a facebook page or a twitter account.

// Cats love boxes, maybe you can go viral by hitching your wagon to that meme
bandwagon =)

~~~
far-I
he would need a blog in between to hype the product.An article that talks
about how their trucks only use bio-fuel.

------
jrockway
_Clearly something is not right, so I decide to view the profiles of all those
who clicked the ads._

Whoa, what? Advertisers can see my Facebook profile if I click their link?
Talk about oversharing...

~~~
lmm
Without wishing to be rude, have you not been paying attention? This is what
facebook /does/.

~~~
mbesto
First, there's two other comments that would say otherwise. Can anyone
definitively say whether this is true or not? I'm curious as well.

Second, your question doesn't add to the discussion (thus a downvote). Mind
your manners please.

~~~
mpeg
I work with fb ads, there is no way to get any information from people who
click on your ads apart from the fact they fit the demographics you set on the
ad.

------
jyothi
This has nothing to do with Facebook. They just picked the wrong marketing
channel. How do you expect a "great" response for a packaging business (that
too B2B) on facebook.

There are effective two modes of advertising on the internet: 1\. where the
user seeks (search ads etc)

2\. you push the ad on the consumer (content ads, facebook ads as of now)

#1 is clear and has a good enough match always.

To be on #2 - you got to appeal well to the audience. Facebook works wonders
for food, travel, gifts and more. All things that qualify for impulsive buys.
It is important to understand the marketing channel.

------
nicholassmith
I think we'll end up seeing a few more of these stories before we get sick of
the trend and bury them.

Facebook's only real profit driver at the moment is advertising to it's
captive user base, however the ad's aren't that good to start with. It feels
half hearted like they've gone, 'hey we'll stick some ad's....there', that's
great they're all in one place at the right where I can ignore them.

I think a lot of people will start revising how much money they want to spend
in terms of advertising and pull back from the least effective, which could
very well be Facebook.

(interesting side note, the most effective corporate Twitter accounts I've
found are the ones that don't bother trying to sell the product every 10
minutes, see Betfair Poker and Waterstones UK for good examples).

~~~
debacle
> they're all in one place at the right where I can ignore them.

This is exactly how I feel. The only time I ever click a Facebook ad is to
tell Facebook that it's not what I'm looking for.

------
jstalin
We seem to be getting more of these types of articles. I haven't seen one yet
that declares facebook advertising a raging success for a business.

All of the responses to these articles are usually "they're doing it wrong,"
which is more of an indictment of facebook than the multiple users who try out
advertising and see no positive results at all.

~~~
qdpb
If I had a lot of success with ads on facebook, I would keep it quiet, so
negative reviews (which there are quite a few these days) lower prices.

Another thing to consider is that facebook was (still is?) in a quiet period
due to IPO, and once it's over we will definitely see some good examples of
how facebook ads work.

~~~
alain94040
"I made $100,000 with Facebook ads in 3 months". Would you like to hear how?
(True story by the way.) But like you said, people are reluctant to share
successes, by fear of being copied.

~~~
sanxiyn
Yes, I would like to hear how.

~~~
johnpowell
You convince people to give you 100 dollars to teach them how to make 100K in
three months using ads on Facebook.

------
oomkiller
We did a similar campaign for our family business, with a much smaller budget
(and area). We received a lot of likes, I think we spent $50 total and got
about 150 new likes. The value for us was not click-throughs to our online
store, but the ability to directly communicate with our customers. We run
special Facebook specials, and let people know when we get new products they
might be interested in. If we have something we really want people to see, we
can run a sponsored story. We've had a few people come in looking for deals
we've posted on Facebook, so we know at least some people see them. I'm not
sure if it has paid for itself as far as pure revenues are concerned, but I
think keeping customers informed and aware of your existence is a little
undervalued currently.

------
ajays
Something's amiss in the article.

First there's this: " _Result? Two! €160 quid for two clicks, each of whom
looked at two site pages._ "

Then: " _Clearly something is not right, so I decide to view the profiles of
all those who clicked the ads. They hit one common spot – they were all in the
UK. But they were aged from 13 to about 70, many were unemployed or in
education, we even had a Muslim fundamentalist who is very concerned about
things in Pakistan. Lots and lots of doting mothers with FB pages full of
cutesy little life mottoes._ "

Wait: is it 2 clicks, or 200 clicks??!?

~~~
lawdawg
Actually, I find it somewhat concerning that advertisers can see the exact
profile page of those clicking on their ads. Sounds like a recipe for
disaster.

~~~
cbr
You can't. He's confused.

------
tomp
> we even had a Muslim fundamentalist who is very concerned about things in
> Pakistan

I'm never clicking another FB ad again - it's kinda scary how much information
the advertisers can get about their fans!

~~~
jmmcd
As mentioned by others in these comments, it's when you "like" something that
the owner of that page can see who you are. If you click an ad they can't. I
think.

------
hessenwolf
We had a similar level of traction adverstising nametoolkit.com (shameless
plug but we all do it on HN). The visitors we got from Facebook seemed
completely lost, but yet the cost per click (CPC) we ended up paying was
notably higher than the CPC from adwords.

We tried Bing also, and they were really great at customer service; some guy
talked to me for over an hour about various things we could try and they
always got back quickly, but the CPCs were absurdly high.

~~~
shiftpgdn
Your site is currently displaying a 500 Internal server error.

~~~
hessenwolf
Thanks for the heads up. Our monitoring system was misbehaving. :|

------
joshwa
Social media strikes me as inappropriate for the vast majority of B2B
businesses.

In the course of some freelance work I came across a dental supply company
where you could "share" or "like" every single product. I have yet to see
business case for a customer publicly "liking" spit cups or custom-engraved
toothbrushes. Or their FB friends wanting to know about it. Or any of that
resulting in a sale.

For any marketing to work, you have be where your potential customers are.
Yes, technically your B2B customer is on FB or Twitter, but for personal, not
business reasons. Would you want your company's office supply company calling
you at home?

Online marketing dollars for B2B are much better spent on search ads, where
you have demonstrated interest and intent, or on display ads on industry-
specific sites, or a social media presence where an industry-specific
community _already exists_ , e.g. on forums, or talking directly to your
customers on Twitter.

------
frisco
I actually don't think that advertising is Facebook's future. The intent isn't
there in the same way it is with a Google search. However, I do think Facebook
has a bright future with payments: imagine "Pay with Facebook" buttons
throughout the web, with Facebook's business as essentially being the IRS of
the internet. They could even require sites that integrate with Facebook
Platform (which _is_ very powerful and valuable) to use Facebook Payments in
the same way Apple requires Apps to use in-app purchasing. No more credit card
numbers to worry about: just one-click purchasing tied to the real-identity
account you're already connected to. I have no trouble seeing that as a great
business, and they've barely begun to scratch the surface there. They could
even move into physical transactions if they bring back the Presence RFID
dongle or start issuing pin/chip Facebook-linked cards.

~~~
gr2020
I think they've got a ways to go before they can become ubiquitous for
payments in general. They have a problem where a ton of people just don't
trust them - and IMHO you've got to have trust to become a successful payments
platform.

"Yet in the poll of U.S. adults published Tuesday, only 13 percent said they
trust Facebook 'completely' or 'a lot' when it comes to keeping their personal
information private. A majority, or 59 percent, said they trust Facebook 'only
a little,' or 'not at all.'"
[http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_162-57437362/lack-of-
trus...](http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_162-57437362/lack-of-trust-in-
facebook-may-hold-back-ad-sales/)

That said, Paypal isn't exactly loved by many, and they seem to be doing well,
so maybe I'm holding FB to too high a standard...

------
jonrob
Everyone responding to these stories says that the advertiser did things
wrong. If that's the case, what I'd really like to see is a story by someone
who's run a successful Facebook campaign. What they did and what measurable
impact it had on their business.

------
chris_p
Facebook ads DO work! Use facebook advertising, then start flooding the
internet with "meh, facebook ads did not work for my company" articles and,
BOOM, there comes the traffic.

------
larrys
One of the most important thing I learned when doing advertising is to not be
a pioneer (as the saying goes "they get shot in the back".) Particularly in
small business advertising.

If you see your competitors (or people will similar products or services)
using a particular medium it's usually a good bet to at least try. But even if
you try you have to give it a test of quite a bit of time (and that depends on
the product and amount of profit as well and other factors).

A good example of this is "back in the day" yellow page advertising. If you
look at what the YP called "a developed" heading (like
Plumbers/Printers/Lawyers) you will see many ads year after year that vary in
size including many full page ads. So that is a sign that's a good bet for
advertising if that's your business. Especially when you find out the high
cost. And I built an entire business based upon starting with a small ad in a
developed heading in the yellow pages. Ad went in. Calls came in. (Expensive
but worth it. Picked up a major account and did it for maybe 10 years until I
sold the company). To me it made sense that if year after year small
businesses were spending big dollars to be in the YP that was proof that it
worked (and to mention again it did work extremely well for me). Of course
when your competitors who don't advertise ask you you downplay totally the
value and bitch and moan to throw them off the scent.

I would suspect FB works the same way. (In fact that was my experience using
fb for a particular product but I can't say I gave it much of a chance though
but take that as another data point).

I also had a similar experience with "card decks" those mailers that go out to
businesses offering products and services. Worked very well. Sent out a card
in multiple decks for a product that others offered and leads came back just
like that.

------
trvlngwlbry
I've seen a lot of these articles about the effectiveness of facebook ads in
the months leading up to - and now in the days following - the ipo. The recent
ones sometimes come across as articles by people who are short the stock,
trying to encourage a sell-off. Most of the time, they come across as people
simply justifying to themselves why they will not or do not own shares in the
company. And it's perfectly fine to write about why you won't buy facebook
stock.

It's just interesting the amount of noise that goes along with the public
markets. You have to take articles/news with an even bigger grain of salt when
a public company is involved in the noise. You just don't know peoples'
motives. I'm not saying that I think this guy is short FB, I'm just saying its
possible, and that I didn't see as many of these articles one or two years
ago, even though millions of SMEs were trying their hand at facebook ads back
then.

------
rehack
Reading this article and giving it some thought, gives me a small "aha"
moment. Many people have compared FB Ads to TV Ads. Below are two specifics, I
think, that will apply to FB Ads in that context:

1\. TV had that kind of control as to interrupt people and give them no
choice. But despite that they have to fight against people switching channels,
as soon as an Ad appears on one.

The difference in case of FB is that one can easily choose to ignore the Ads.
As you and me do. (Is it to fight that ignoring of the Ads, that on several
occasions it is laced with a mild sexual overtone, at least the way the
picture looks?)

2\. By extension, of the TV Ad anology, FB Ads are for big brands. Meaning CPC
is irrelevant, but big brands compete to be just visible to people, by just
being there on the RHS. (This one I have not read anywhere so far. But surely
it can't be only me who has thought of it)

------
josefonseca
Is it just my impression or is there a barrage of bad publicity for Facebook
all over social media today?

------
pwthornton
The key to success on social media is to have a product, service or person
that people want to connect with. No amount of marketing or messaging will
change that.

I don't foresee B2B businesses doing that well on social media, particularly
in such a dull area. I don't think FB is to blame for this.

Part of my responsibilities are to manage social media for my company. We
don't do ads on Facebook or Twitter, and the likes and followers keep coming
in. We have consumer facing products. My strategy certainly amplifies our
success on social media, but I couldn't do much without something strong to
build around.

He would have more success with Google AdWords and a strong Web presence in
general. We run Google AdWords, and I'm pleased with the results. We've never
strongly considered ads on FB or Twitter.

------
bicknergseng
Here's my thing. Facebook is new to advertising (and making money for that
matter). Expecting that they start out on the same level as Google is wrong.
Dead wrong. Microsoft has been trying to compete with Google in advertising
for years and is only succeeding in burning money. But FB is new, has
momentum, and has a lot of talented people focused on making the product as
best as possible. They will find a way to make boatloads off their product,
and I imagine as long as Zuckerberg has a say, they'll continue to be product
and customer focused rather than worrying about balance sheets. I think this
will win in the end.

Or they'll implode and we'll all likely end up without jobs.

------
codereview1
Unfortunately, he lacked basic marketing strategy. Before determining what
platform to be on (and the Internet and social media is not all Facebook) you
need to understand your audience and your objectives. For a traditional B2B
industry, Facebook is not the first place to be (let alone a page per product
line). If he wanted to be on social media (and first getting his web presence
in order should be priority), LinkedIn is a much better place to be. But, more
importantly, he should have hired a marketing strategist (a real one, not some
"guru" kid who knows how to use Facebook but someone who understands marketing
fundamentals) to work

------
option_greek
Facebook is a medium for brand awareness. It's just like the traditional TV
adverts. You don't really expect the viewers to run to the store and buy your
product after viewing the advert. You want them to remember your product when
they shop for their needs in your category.

People are getting bad ROI with Facebook because, they are comparing it to the
ROI to the ads on Google. Ads on Google tend to have much higher ROI because
they usually represent users already in need of your category of product. This
is like people handing you shopping brochures when you go to a mall. You are
clearly out to shop and hence the ROI on brochures will be higher.

------
amccloud
Sounds like he doesn't know anything about online advertising.

    
    
      "The template tells me I have targeted 178,000 people who within my interest range and selected demographics."
    

This is much too large of an targeted audience. Finely tuning interests is a
must. His first mistake.

    
    
      "Two! €160 quid for two clicks, each of whom looked at two site pages."
    

Either he's bidding in a extremely competitive niche (unlikely) or he's paying
CPM and not CPC. This was his second mistake. On CPC that would have likely
only costed him €1.60.

Facebook handed him the gun and he shot himself in the foot.

------
iworkforthem
FACEBOOK ADS DOES WORK!

It does take a bit of work to fine tune each campaign & ads.

\- test your images. drop those with ctr less than .06%

\- test your age groups. look at your customers and decide the groupings.

\- use precise interest. think your competitors, brand names, etc.

With $40 per day, if you split test properly, you should be able to find the
audience at CPM $0.20, other than PPV, there's not a lot traffic sources than
can give you such precise targeting.

PROOF: <http://imgur.com/0dFFE> \- I'm still working on the CTR to .1% ...
beside Conversion & Brand is what matter, NOT likes.

------
makecheck
What I find interesting about Facebook pages is the brutal honesty that
consumers can sometimes share (as the brand watches frantically and tries to
do damage control on comments). It's like the opposite of smart advertising:
giving every prospective customer an easy place to go see what people really
think. For example some new diet beverages set up pages, and after reading
enough comments about how horrible the drinks tasted I never needed to buy
even one to try myself.

------
zerostar07
Facebook ads are good for facebook games and other facebook apps, though. This
is not a small market, and a significant revenue for facebook. Otherwise, it's
true that google ads will get you better results for targeted ads. It's clear
to me that facebook is not going to make lots of money from advertising. They
do have the potential to become a huge media distribution platform for
entertainment (which they already do for social games and 3rd parties like
spotify).

------
zzaman
> we even had a Muslim fundamentalist who is very concerned about things in
> Pakistan.

So, does having an interest in your homeland make you a fundamentalist all of
a sudden? I'm Pakistani. I read and share stories about Pakistan all the time.
Its offensive to assume that because I have an interest in stories about my
homeland (which happens to be a breeding ground for religious
fundamentalists), I'm a religious fundamentalist as well. (I'm not at all
religious, actually.)

------
sparknlaunch12
The article is a cautionary tale about the myths around using social media to
generate sales. There feels to be a belief that if I am on twitter, Facebook
etc this will boost my image and sales. Reading the saga of others social
media advertising is expensive and ineffective.

The pain is in first attracting the right people to click your advert. Then
you need to get them to buy something. With such low conversion rates, the
cost per click is too high for many to justify.

------
fiji
This article (and the one preceding it) is clearly part of an SEO campaign.
For all of you who say the "author" didn't do his research, how can you
explain the hits and search engine ranking this puff piece by an experienced
copy writer got. He'll own the online packing supplies in Ireland & UK now.
The SEO marketer earned his money, and a measly 1200 euro spent on Facebook
will probably net more profit from google pagerank within the month.

------
dutchbrit
Facebook is mainly for "fun stuff", you don't go there to think about dull
work related products/services. It's no shock that Google Ads are performing
better. You grab the users attention by offering ads for what he is/might be
looking for at that exact moment. LinkedIn would be a lot more interesting
option for them to look at than Facebook.. That's a no-brainer. Facebook is
good if you sell women's shoes/fashion items etc...

------
mpeg
"Time to look at the number of our own website visits clicked through from the
Facebook pages. Result? Two! €160 quid for two clicks, each of whom looked at
two site pages."

If your wanted end result is for people to check our your website, use fb ads
to link people to your website. Better yet, you can use a page post link ad
that displays both your fanpage (with a "Like this page" button) and the link
to your external site, with a thumbnail.

------
nhangen
This is what happens when business owners don't educate themselves before
venturing into social marketing.

Facebook is not a one stop marketing shop. It won't light a fire under a
business unless a) that business is worthy of the fire b) that marketer is
very proficient.

It sounds like neither a nor b were satisfied in this case.

Were the owner to spend more time educating his or herself on social
marketing, I feel they would have received better results.

~~~
billpatrianakos
True but most businesses are small business without the time or resources to
really do the research. Every unemployed twenty-something is now becoming a
"Social Media Marketer" and telling small business owners they have to get on
Facebook to boost sales. Along with that every business blog promotes Facebook
and Twitter as excellent ways to boost business despite the fact that it only
works for certain types of businesses and even then those that it works for
need to do a lot of homework before they get the promised results.

I don't blame any business for a lack of success on Facebook. I blame everyone
promoting it as a business booster. When the whole world is screaming that
you've got to get on Facebook you can't blame a small business owner for
believing it.

~~~
nhangen
How can you not blame the business? If you are big enough to start a business,
you should be big enough to run it right. That means doing research before
entering a marketing channel.

------
septerr
I think making use of the social media for your business is not so much about
placing advertisements in these media. I think it is more about being
available for engagement with your clients in these media. Being there in
whatever their preferred media of communication happens to be - twitter,
facebook, email, phone, a chat on the website.

I love getting my verizon support on twitter rather than on phone.

------
pgroves
IMO, this experiment would have worked on LinkedIn. The targeted ads I see
when I'm in there are way applicable to the "professional me" than FB or
Google ads. LinkedIn just makes more sense for a B2B marketing campaign. I'm
sure the numbers (of users) are all smaller, but the user characteristics that
lead to getting shown an ad are better discriminators in the B2B case.

------
rmATinnovafy
Worst prt is he may be done with marketing after such experience.

He will miss out on the truth. Which is that direct marketing will help get
the results he wants.

A pity.

~~~
nhebb
Direct marketing doesn't get discussed much on HN and realted posts don't seem
to get much traction (c.f.
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=direct+mark...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=direct+marketing)).
I think it's a topic that could use a could hand-holding tutorial for
startups. How to select a DM agency, how to build a target mailing list, and
so forth.

~~~
rmATinnovafy
Most likely because a lot of startups don't know how to use it.

But don't worry. Im working on that.

------
usedtolurk
In the beginning "likes" had value because there was no incentive to lie. Now
they are so gamed they've become meaningless. Couple that with the sheer
number of "friends" who are little more than strangers and it's no wonder
social reputation counts for very little. You get better recommendations from
experts in forums - in the form of text, not scores.

------
AznHisoka
Funny, I know many people who are pimping their FB pages like crazy, and
clamoring for likes. I ask them why?

They tell me: "because Google is getting smarter and looking at social signals
for rankings. I don't give a damn about those FB fans.. it's all vanity
metrics. I want the damn rankings!"

------
fl3tch
> I decide to view the profiles of all those who clicked the ads

What? I thought advertisers didn't have access to that info. That's pretty
creepy. And while he's talking about them in the article, he should have
thrown in their names and links to their profiles for good measure.

------
mapster
He clearly did not do ANY real testing, of refined metrics (target people who
like his competitor, age range, etc. etc.). So the counterpoint is someone who
is killing it on FB ads - and can they blog about it well enough for said 60yr
old business owner to adopt.

------
peterfaulkner
This article is well discussed by industry pros on this blog
[http://econsultancy.com/uk/blog/9949-facebook-s-real-ad-
prob...](http://econsultancy.com/uk/blog/9949-facebook-s-real-ad-problem-
addressable-market-size)

------
lewww
"...a pretty boring business-to-business industrial sector"

The outcome was predictable from reading the first sentence. This is not a
story about any failure of Facebook, it's a story about not understanding how
to market to an appropriate demographic.

------
leeoniya
i bet he will get more business from this one free HN mention than with
anything he can do on FB, especially in his business. not all business models
lend themselves to social marketing, not by a long shot. i'm a developer for a
US floor heating manufacturer and we recently started the whole social thing,
other than people posting reviews on our fb page and liking us (which is
good), there have been no direct sales...it's just a bad fit.

------
tantalor
This website doesn't seem to think bylines are very important.

The author is named Peter Faulkner.

No, a tag blob not a substitute for a proper byline.

~~~
mseebach
At the bottom of the article is a short bio of the guy. A bit further down is
a proper "About the author" box with a picture and his Twitter handle.

~~~
tantalor
Yes, that's fine, but it doesn't replace a byline, which is before the
article.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Multiple mistakes... how can it charge it you with 160 for two clicks; on
Facebook you choose how much you want to expend for click; so this makes no
sense.

The demographics between 13 and 60? Never, just never select to show ads for
people below 20; they are always click-happy and with empty pockets (a.k.a. no
conversions)

------
adviceonly
I like this post, and I think it probably mirrors quite a number of
businesses. That said, I know a business that is making substantial money off
of Facebook advertisements... because they are selling them.

------
gcmartinelli
cool insight

